
Bloomberg fires digital editor Josh Topolsky - tambourine_man
http://www.politico.com/blogs/media/2015/07/bloomberg-fires-top-digital-editor-josh-topolsky-210295.html?hp=l6_4
======
PhantomGremlin
As long as they keep Matt Levine happy, I'll stay happy. He's the best.
[http://www.bloombergview.com/contributors/matt-
levine](http://www.bloombergview.com/contributors/matt-levine)

